# Some of you have seen this.



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ypni0RUjig[/ame]

Bobby Cleveland's worlds fastest lawn mower.
Yea, Honda claimed the new one with a motorcycle engine and trans. Bobby's is built out of mower parts.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

https://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motor...ord-with-its-116-mph-lawnmower-152153168.html

Little faster but w/mower deck.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Thomas said:


> https://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motor...ord-with-its-116-mph-lawnmower-152153168.html
> 
> Little faster but w/mower deck.


 Also, Honda was on asphalt. I know guys that have set records on the salt flats. It's a different thing. They told me it's like driving on hard ice. Nothing like asphalt.

I would like to see that Honda mower next 'speed week'. My friend Bob will be there with his 32 Chevy roadster with a motorcycle drive train. 
Maybe they will run the same class. Mower with a motorcycle drive train vs fiberglass car with a motorcycle drive train. ( Bob ran 132 mph with the roadster)

Keep in mind the Bobby Cleveland rode a LAWN MOWER with deck removed over 96 mph!
Honda built something else out of other parts, then put a fiberglass deck with electric motors on it so it would still mow, then ran it on asphalt. I don't think that we have heard the last from Bobby Cleveland!!


----------

